# Boozer is a Bull



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like boozer is a Bull. 5 years $80 mil. Now what do the jazz do?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/n ... id=5361792


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Looks like boozer is a Bull. 5 years $80 mil. Now what do the jazz do?


First, they need to throw a huge celebration party. Second, go after David Lee the F/A from the Knicks.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> itchytriggerfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like boozer is a Bull. 5 years $80 mil. Now what do the jazz do?
> ...


Wish they could do that, but now with Boozer gone there's no way the Jazz can really get him. We needed a sign and trade.....Jazz have no cap space.

Don't let the door hit you on the way out Booze. Here's to the summer of 2011 when AK's horrible contract comes off the books.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Boozer will be on injured reserve before the ink is dry on the contract. Ok maybe not I give him to the end of preseason.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah the Jazz are so afraid of paying the luxury tax and now where do they find themselves?!?! High and dry hoping for a miracle to come off of the Bulls bench for them. Taj Gibson if they're lucky (although he isn't off the bench)...way to go Jazz leadership...let's trade one 6'9" PF for another 6'9" PF! Who's ready to get slapped around by the Lakers again in 2011??? Jazz mentality - stack our roster with 6'8"-6'9" players and see if we can't win games by good outside shooting since ALL of our players get rejected/out-rebounded in the paint.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So was Boozer's deal a sign and trade? Is Gibson a Jazz-man now?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> itchytriggerfinger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like boozer is a Bull. 5 years $80 mil. Now what do the jazz do?
> ...


I did a little celebration dance when I heard the news. Good riddance!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> So was Boozer's deal a sign and trade? Is Gibson a Jazz-man now?


Yes to the sign and trade, no to Gibson. The Jazz traded Boozer and a 2nd round pick for what's called a Player Trade Exception, the same thing they did with Matt Harpring last year. Now the Jazz have over $20 million in Player Trade Exception money. That means the Jazz can make a trade with another team for players making up to $20 million and they don't have to pay the luxury tax on those players' salary. This money cannot be used to sign a free agent. The player must come via a trade. 
Basically, the Jazz just gave themselves $20 million to play with in a trade sometime in the next year. With AK's $17 million coming off of the books at the end of the year, the Jazz could now trade for a player without having to pay the luxury tax. The only problem will be getting another team to deal a good player for cash. 
o-||


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

meanwhile pissing Deron Williams off in the process and ensuring that he won't be here in 2 years. Wonder where he'll go...hmm...Derek Fisher's getting old and Jason Kidd is getting real old...and DWill is from Texas. Good thing the Jazz are saving lots of money to not bring home even a western championship in the next 10 years :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So, looking a head a bit, who will the Jazz take next year with their lottery pick?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> So, looking a head a bit, who will the Jazz take next year with their lottery pick?


Jimmer Freddette


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > So, looking a head a bit, who will the Jazz take next year with their lottery pick?
> 
> 
> Jimmer Freddette


So, if they do that, then who do they take with the lottery pick for the next four years?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > > So, looking a head a bit, who will the Jazz take next year with their lottery pick?
> ...


 :lol: I love it man.... Garyfish, keepin it real.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Now it looks like Korver is gone also.

http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/n ... id=5367796


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> meanwhile **** Deron Williams off in the process and ensuring that he won't be here in 2 years. Wonder where he'll go...hmm...Derek Fisher's getting old and Jason Kidd is getting real old...and DWill is from Texas. Good thing the Jazz are saving lots of money to not bring home even a western championship in the next 10 years :roll:


A lot of good it did Cleveland trying to please their star player. They fired the coach and GM in an effort to please him and he still bolted anyways. Players should play while managers manage. Deron was pissed when Ronnie Brewer was let go, but in the end Mathews was a better player. Chances are Deron is leaving at the end of his contract regardless. Isn't he always kind of pissed off anyways?

Shane


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > meanwhile **** Deron Williams off in the process and ensuring that he won't be here in 2 years. Wonder where he'll go...hmm...Derek Fisher's getting old and Jason Kidd is getting real old...and DWill is from Texas. Good thing the Jazz are saving lots of money to not bring home even a western championship in the next 10 years :roll:
> ...


The thing Cleveland should of done was fire Mike Brown a year earlier. He had no control over that team letting them do whatever they wanted. If they would of fired him 2 years ago they could of maybe had one ring or atleast been back to the finals. 
The same thing is going to happen in Miami with there coach, he too young to coach a team with 3 of the biggest egos in the NBA. I'm sure Pat already has it planned out to be the head coach though. 
D-Will has every right to be pissed. It seems like the Jazz are just sitting back trying to save money. I really don't think they care if they win or not as long as they are saving money. :roll:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


bunch of cheapskates...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If the Jazz were well under the salary cap and not making any moves, then I'd agree that they are just trying to save money. But they are already over the cap. And even if they sign a bunch of minimum salary players in putting 13 guys on the roster, they'll be over the luxery tax. So to me, it isn't about saving money. 

Right now, its all about over-paying for players that are below average players and really wouldn't start for many other teams in the league. AK. Okur. Milsap. And if they match this offer for Matthews, they'll overpay for him too. I was thinking on the way in to work this morning that if losing a player that wasn't even drafted, that really is a 3rd string off-guard is really going to hurt your team, then you are in really bad shape. Players beyond about 7 in the rotation are for the most part totally interchangable - you could put whoever in there and not impact the team win/loss. If the Jazz are that totally concerned about what is happening with players 9-12 in the rotation, they are in very, big trouble.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like they might get Al Jefferson in the deal . I think he is the better player . Even with a bad knee he still played in more games then boozer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Jefferson would certainly make the Jazz better than they are right now. But even with Jefferson, I don't see the team improved over what it was this past year. At best, it is holding steady, if there isn't a bit of a drop-off.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Jefferson would certainly make the Jazz better than they are right now. But even with Jefferson, I don't see the team improved over what it was this past year. At best, it is holding steady, if there isn't a bit of a drop-off.


True, but the West in general got a lot weaker in this off-season in my opinion, besides the Lakers.  Don't get me wrong I don't think they will be a championship team, but with Al they should be about status quo. :lol:


----------

